# I think I bought a fake bag on ebay!



## RMcG (16 Nov 2006)

(Hope my girlfriend doesn't see this!!)

I bought a Gucci handbag on ebay for my girlfriend, it cost me about 220euro, the seller had a >300 positive rating. 

It arrived yesterday and on first examination it seemed fine, but since I'm not an expert on handbags, I did some googling and found links such as [broken link removed]. I now think the bag is fake. The link mentioned shows photos of both authentic and fake bags and it is very hard to tell the difference, mostly I just don't think the leather feels right or that the manufacture is as 'crisp' as you'd expect from a luxury product.

The problem is I would still like to give the bag to my girlfriend, as its still pretty good, and I know she's not the type who is fixated on things being real. However, I don't want to fork out 220 euro for a fake bag, my question is do you think if I told the seller I think the bag is fake they would be willing to refund me part of the price? I bought the bag in good faith assuming it was real, the photos looked good (not stock) and the sellers feedback was good. I don't want to be seen as a 'scammer' looking for a cheap bag, I wanted a real bag (albeit for a bargain price), but I am willingly to accept a good-quality fake bag but not at a rip-off price.

any opinions?

(the bag came with dust bag, contrallato card, etc., oh and its not a christmas present its just a gift!)


----------



## envelope (16 Nov 2006)

its probably one of those high class fakes 
as im sure you would pay alot more than 220 for a real one.


----------



## chico_d (16 Nov 2006)

If its still in season go into Brown Thomas/house of fraser and compare the two. you can sometimes tell from the logo inside the bag and the zips etc.. Also the dustbag it came in can be a way to check. If its a fake id send it back to the seller for a refund as 220 is a lot of money and you could get your girlfriend a different handbag? Also, the Brown Thomas sale starts after xmas and you could get a discounted real one then if you dont want to pay the full price??


----------



## Molly (16 Nov 2006)

Gucci Handbags start at around £350 for the cheapest.  I bought a "genuine" prada from Ebay, I knew I wasnt actually getting a genuine prada nag ( not for the €110 I paid for it) but I knew it would be a good quality fake. 

if you want the genuine article, be prepared to pay at least €500


----------



## sharecarer (16 Nov 2006)

Saw a report on Watchdog last week about Ebay sellers with good ratings selling fake good. Apparently despite complaints to Ebay, they are still selling the stuff.


----------



## extopia (16 Nov 2006)

Did the eBay seller claim the bag was genuine?


----------



## RMcG (16 Nov 2006)

extopia said:


> Did the eBay seller claim the bag was genuine?


 
Yes it was listed as genuine/authentic.



Molly said:


> I bought a "genuine" prada from Ebay, I knew I wasnt actually getting a genuine prada nag ( not for the €110 I paid for it) but I knew it would be a good quality fake.


 
Although I didn't know i was getting a fake, I knew it was a distinct possibility, and I was prepared to take the risk. I watched loads of auctions for about a fortnight, and thought this might be the real thing. But as you said it is a good fake, its just I don't feel like paying €220 for a fake!



Molly said:


> if you want the genuine article, be prepared to pay at least €500


 
That is if you are buying it from a mainstream stockist, the whole point about Ebay obviously is too beat this price. With this item, I was hoping that it was for example an unwanted gift/out of fashion/factory reject etc therefore real but a bargain. 

I'm going to contact the seller with my concerns and see what they say.


----------



## purplealien (16 Nov 2006)

Im in the same boat - bought 3 chloe bags for xmas presents. Seller told me they were genuine also.


----------



## RMcG (16 Nov 2006)

purplealien said:


> Im in the same boat - bought 3 chloe bags for xmas presents. Seller told me they were genuine also.


 
Have you complained?

Are you going to give the bags anyway? (depends if the recipients care about these things I guess!)


----------



## purplealien (16 Nov 2006)

[





> quote=RMcG;317993]Have you complained?
> 
> Are you going to give the bags anyway? (depends if the recipients care about these things I guess!)


[/QUOTE]

Ebay sent me an email this morning to say that the seller was struck off. 
I only paid €280 for 3 of them so i was expecting them to be fake. Doubt the people i will give them to will notice the difference. They're god quality. Cant see anybody noticing they are fake. The only reason i know is because of the amount of money i paid for them. All tags and dustbag etc are exactly as it would be on the real thing.


----------



## extopia (16 Nov 2006)

If the seller misled you make sure to leave negative feedback to warn others, provided you can confirm the bag is actually a fake. I'd ask the seller for a refund also and return the bag.


----------



## RMcG (16 Nov 2006)

extopia said:


> If the seller misled you make sure to leave negative feedback to warn others, provided you can confirm the bag is actually a fake. I'd ask the seller for a refund also and return the bag.


 
At the moment I haven't confirmed the bag is fake, i'll see what the seller says and post again!


----------



## jake108 (18 Nov 2006)

purplealien said:


> Im in the same boat - bought 3 chloe bags for xmas presents. Seller told me they were genuine also.


 
I have to say I'm shocked that people buy these goods off eBay and believe they are genuine. Think about it. Why are they selling them so cheap if they're "genuine"? If it sounds to good to be true........


----------



## attica2k (20 Nov 2006)

Alot of times these bags are bought in foreign countries where eventhough they are real the quality of materials are not the good. Ithink that a refund from the buyer is probably out of the question as if it is a fake they will be have to have made a big profit!


----------



## bacchus (21 Nov 2006)

Molly said:


> I bought a "genuine" prada from Ebay, I knew I wasnt actually getting a genuine prada nag ( not for the €110 I paid for it) but I knew it would be a good quality fake.


 
I can't understand that ... 
Do you get any pleasure in buying fakes? 
Are you trying to prove something to somebody?
Why pretend you can afford to buy something you can not afford?
Are you trying to be or pretend to be somebody you are not?

  and


----------



## Oilean Beag (22 Nov 2006)

With regard to the fake Chloe bags, surely the receipients will know that they are fake or else will be very concerned at the *huge* amount of money you spent on their Christmas presents ?


----------



## Chimo (22 Nov 2006)

Its gonna be some crack if the three recipients all turn up at a get together, handbags swinging. You can always say that Chloe had a 3 for 1 deal, and you just couldnt help yourself!!!


----------



## Molly (23 Nov 2006)

> I can't understand that ...
> Do you get any pleasure in buying fakes?
> Are you trying to prove something to somebody?
> Why pretend you can afford to buy something you can not afford?
> Are you trying to be or pretend to be somebody you are not?


 
Baccus in answer to your question's 

Do you great pleasure in buying fakes..Not particularly, nor does it serve me any great displeasure either. 

Am I trying to prove something to somebody?? sorry no idea what you mean

Why pretend you can afford to buy something that you can not afford. Don't know where you got this assumptions from, I bought a fake bag, had never pretended it was anything but a fake bag. 

Baccus, you have no idea under what premise, for what purpose or reason I bought the fake bag. 

I don't need to pretend to be anyone or someone. I could have my belongings in any one  of a number of handbags I own ,ranging from Designer to Dunnes. Doesn't mean a jig to mean what kind of assumptions people make of me because of the handbag I'm carrying. 

Im quite amused  by why your so distressed by this.


----------



## rmelly (23 Nov 2006)

I think it's more concern that people like you finance organised crime and terrorism, child labour etc. by your lack of concern as to where these items come from and where the money goes to - same applies to buying fake DVDs etc.


----------



## Molly (23 Nov 2006)

> I think it's more concern that people like you finance organised crime and terrorism, child labour etc. by your lack of concern as to where these items come from and where the money goes to - same applies to buying fake DVDs etc]


 
The same could therefore be said of all consumers who purchase from the likes of :

Nike, Reebok, Coca Cola, GAP , Mc Donalds ,Nestle , Shell , Mitsubishi Proctor and Gamble to name but a small few who have all in the past been accused of using child labour, and indulging in Illegal and unethical and corrupt work practices.


----------



## rmelly (23 Nov 2006)

yeah - whatever helps you sleep at night


----------



## Chimo (23 Nov 2006)

Oh dear, the claws are out now.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Nov 2006)

The _Santa _ones?


----------



## bacchus (24 Nov 2006)

Molly said:


> Im quite amused by why your so distressed by this.


 
I am far from being distressed.. just sad to see that an illegal industry is fuelled by materialistic superficiel people buying fakes rather than buying genuine stuff.. and who seem proud to do so.

What i am saying to these people is to buy genuine goods in their price reach rather than buying fakes (of genuine goods that are outside their financial capabilities). 
It is as simple as that ...

BTW, i am not having a go at you personnaly, but all people buying fakes.



> Baccus, you have no idea under what premise, for what purpose or reason I bought the fake bag.


A very very small minority of people have genuine good reasons for buying fakes. 
So, tell us why do why do you buy fakes , you may be one of these?


----------



## Molly (24 Nov 2006)

> just sad to see that an illegal industry is fuelled by materialistic superficiel people buying fakes rather than buying genuine stuff.. and who seem proud to do so.



Baccus no idea where you got the idea I was proud to have bought a fake, I simply said that when I purchased the item I had a fair idea it would be a fake. 



> tell us why do why do you buy fakes


 
Again more assumptions, I bought 1 item which I had a fair idea would be a fake,( it was marketed as genuine)  Not Items. 

I bought what was marketed as a genuine prada bag, in the reasonable knowledge that it would in fact be a fake, I did not enter the contract to purchase the item  knowing it to be a fake, I actually do not know whether its fake or genuine , its impossible to tell the difference against the exact same one bought in brown Thomas. However the BT bag cost €200 more. 

why did I buy it, because I was drunk and myself and my mates bought it, and an ironing board , we were however unfortunately unsuccessful in our bid for a pink modified VW Bettle 

Lighten up for forks sake.


----------



## liteweight (24 Nov 2006)

> ...bought it, and an ironing board , ...



I'd say you've just brought a tear to Clubman's eye!


----------



## Molly (24 Nov 2006)

well it brought a tear to my eye, postage was more than the friggin ironing board. lesson learned, Never bid on ebay auctions under the influence of drink.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Nov 2006)

Molly said:


> well it brought a tear to my eye, postage was more than the friggin ironing board. lesson learned, Never bid on ebay auctions under the influence of drink.


Yeah - I don't know how many ironing boards I've bought online under the influence only to regret it the next morning. I still respect them all though.


----------



## tonino (25 Nov 2006)

Fake bags are for FAKE People


----------



## liteweight (25 Nov 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Yeah - I don't know how many ironing boards I've bought online under the influence only to regret it the next morning. I still respect them all though.



In this instance I think it's perfectly acceptable if you just use them!


----------



## liteweight (25 Nov 2006)

tonino said:


> Fake bags are for FAKE People



That's quite a leap isn't it?


----------



## Chimo (25 Nov 2006)

Leaping off the ironing board?


----------



## Guest127 (25 Nov 2006)

are fake orgasm's ok or should the be reported too?


----------



## Chimo (25 Nov 2006)

How would ye know, just like the handbag, very hard to tell the difference from the real maccoy.


----------



## scuby (25 Nov 2006)

come on people....... handbags at 12 paces.....


----------



## ClubMan (25 Nov 2006)

cuchulainn said:


> are fake orgasm's ok


No - they involve misue of the apostrophe.


----------



## Guest127 (26 Nov 2006)

it was the excitment.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Nov 2006)

cuchulainn said:


> it was the excitment.


You should try e - that yields even more excit*e*ment.


----------



## bacchus (26 Nov 2006)

bacchus said:
			
		

> A very very small minority of people have genuine good reasons for buying fakes.
> So, tell us why do why do you buy fakes , you may be one of these?


 


			
				Molly said:
			
		

> Again more assumptions, I bought 1 item which I had a fair idea would be a fake


 
Where is the assumption in my quote above??? nowhere....


I referred to people working in police, fraud squads, for the genuine brands to need to examine the fakes in order to slightly change the design or manufactruing process. Sorry to read you are not on of those.



While this thread is about fakes in the fashion industry, fakes also exists for more serious stuff like plane parts, car parts, etc....and guess what happen if the disk brake of your car shatters while braking or if a rotor fails in mid-air?





			
				molly said:
			
		

> why did I buy it, because I was drunk


Drunkness is not an excuse for anything...you are still guilty of having knowingly bought a fake.
You could have been drunk when you put your Ebay bid in, but i guess you were sobbered up when you completed the transaction.


----------



## Guest127 (26 Nov 2006)

obviously I shouldn't post after coming back from the pub.which is where I am going now to watch the rest of the footie.


----------



## scuby (26 Nov 2006)

holy feck bacchus.... lighten up a bit


----------



## Molly (26 Nov 2006)

> Drunkness is not an excuse for anything...you are still guilty of having knowingly bought a fake.
> You could have been drunk when you put your Ebay bid in, but i guess you were sobbered up when you completed the transaction.


 
ehhh yes Dad. 



> you are still guilty of having knowingly bought a fake.


 
Guilty as charged Sir.

Few Glasses of wine on me, gonna pop into ebay, see if I can pick up some bargins.


----------



## liteweight (27 Nov 2006)

cuchulainn said:


> obviously I shouldn't post after coming back from the pub.which is where I am going now to watch the rest of the footie.



Very true....that's your excuse bit what's Clubman's??




> No - they involve misue of the apostrophe.



 all that dirty talk must have messed with his mind.....


----------

